# Ritchey - no framesets, except break-aways?



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm looking for a steel cyclocross frame at a reasonable price and came across the Ritchey breakaways. The price is reasonable and a regular non-foldable frame would presumably be less. However, they don't seem to make them. Any particular reason why? 

Any alternative suggestions? Waterfords seem nice, but once you add a fork and custom detail or two, the price really gets up there? I guess Gunnar and Surly are options, but they don't really excite me for some reason.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Voodoo

Soma

Curtlo custom for somelike under a grand


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

If you know your sizing, used would be an option as well. Decent amount of high end frames available. Given that alot of the ride quality is tied to your wheel and tire choice, why not Al frames? Plenty of nice scandium frames (Redlines and Salsas) which ride nice and are budget friendly (and don't rust).


----------



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd say that the Fixie Inc Pure Blood http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com/bikes/cyclocross/pure-blood is a very nice steel cyclocross alternative to Ritchey Break Away. 
~K


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Ritchey doesnt make a non-breakaway frame anymore. I have a Swisscross from Ritchey that they made in the late 90s and 2000. Sweet ride. Sadly I dented the top tube this last season while stacking it in the barriers with a teamate. Still rides great.

There are alot of steel frame builders out there with cross bikes aplenty.

Sorry, no scandium, aluminum bike can take the edge off a cross course like a steel or ti frame.


----------

